# Northwest Municipal Conference Surplus Vehicle & Equipment Auction



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Northwest Municipal Conference
Surplus Vehicle & Equipment Auction
Saturday, September 15 - 10:00 am
Mt. Prospect Public Works, 1700 W. Central Rd., Mt. Prospect, IL 60056
Surplus Equipment from area Municipalities including - (65)Police cars, Vans, SUV's, Pickup & Dump Trucks, Pierce Arrow Fire truck, 24 Passenger Bus, Tractors, Trailers, Mowers, Air compressor, Generator, Welder, Misc. Equip. 
Cash, Visa/MasterCard or Check with Bank Letter. 
10% Buyers fee and 8.5% Sales tax.
OBENAUF AUCTION SERVICE, Inc.
Ingleside IL #044000105
847-587-2095
www.obenaufauctions.com/upcomingauctions.html​


----------



## obenauf (Jan 18, 2007)

*NWMC auction*

Thanks for posting this auction on Plow Site. How does one remove a post once the event is over?

I have posted several notices about our upcoming auction and need to delete them after the auction.

Municipal Vehicle & Equipment Auction
Saturday, October 6 - 10:00 am
Lake County D.O.T., 600 Winchester Rd., Libertyville, IL 60048

Lee 
Obenauf Auction Service, Inc.
847-587-2098 (office)
847-489-1820 (cell)


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Lee...when the auction is over, just send me an email - [email protected] - with the link to what you want removed and I will remove it for you.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## obenauf (Jan 18, 2007)

*Auctions*

Thanks for your help, Mike - We do about 20 Municipal Equipment auctions a year in the Chicago/Northern Illinos area, and I am glad to be able to get the word out to your group.

We always have plow trucks, dump trucks, loaders, skid-steers, trailers, plow blades and other public works equipment that fits right in with the Plow Site followers. Most of the equipment is low to medium mileage and well maintained.

Thanks again,

Lee Neuroth
Obenauf Auction Service, Inc.
847-587-2098 (office)
847-489-1820 (cell)
[email protected]


----------



## snowman2007 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mike
Looking for a formula for bidding commercial sites. Any input?


----------

